# Terry Carrol



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can get in touch with Terry at Zziplex?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

You could try usign the telephone  

Via the link on the UKSF website is another method.  

www.theuksf.co.uk


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

I will call him. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

What are you after, I'll be seeing him tomorrow afternoon.  

I'm in the US next week


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*led*

Where in the us are you comeing? I want a full tournament blank. If he has any I would be glad to pay him by credit card for the blank. I would also be happy to pay you for your trouble if you would bring it to the U.S.. Please ask him for me if you would be so kind. If he has any thing I will pm you any info you need. By the way ask him what is his best 8 oz casting rod that is also a good fishing rod. Thanks. I have been trying to call him but I haven't got an answer. I would also like to talk to him about building me a 12 ft 8 inch beefed up Primo Synchro with a heavy tip that is capable of throwing 8 to 10 oz with relative ease.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Surf Rat; it's already been built, it's called the XTR sport.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*XTR Sport*

Can it throw 8 to 10 oz? Do you have one?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Surf Rat,

Terry probably has around 15 blanks that are classified as 'V.Good Tourney' Rods of which there are probably 2 distinct actions with a complete variation on length. Too many options and variables.

I wouldn't want to supply/bring over a blank that may not suit you or your style of casting - I would feel that I have ripped someone off & I am not like that. 

If you had a definitive choice then I'd have no problem but to leave it wide open the choice would be mine and I do not feel happy in situations like this - I hope you understand.

I'll be in Florida for just a shade under 3 weeks.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Don't forget the Quattra Sport series , which has a different action again to the Xtr or Primo/Dymic rods . Either a used Quattra or new classic one is a good option for 8-10oz .


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I have decided to part with a few rods. Only because I just don't have the room to store them so I am bringing a few of them with me to Crisfield. In with them are TWO Quattras. One is Bill Kennedy's Quattra Sport and the other is a new version built with the new fibers. Anyone is welcome to give them all a cast today. I'm out the door.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*full tournament*

Can you get one Led? Heavy action, new. If so let me know how much.Don't worry about it being the wrong rod. I know I want one of those.Please let me know, I can't get Terry to answer his phone. Thank you.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Fridays are very busy for Terry. Try again on Monday.
You have to try the rods. All of them are great. Some may fit you style of casting better than others. Take a little time to check a few of them out.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks Poser Luppi. I hope you are well.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The Bill Kennedy Quattra Sport is sold , I got it .


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

It's a funny thing these Zippies. I'm glad you have the rod, yet I miss it a bit.. Enjoy!


----------

